# Apple IIgs problème d'affichage



## Rob_93 (23 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, aujourd'hui j'ai reçu un Apple IIgs et en voulant le tester avec un moniteur Apple 12" color display je me suis aperçu qu'il y'avait un écran bleu avec des lignes blanches qui bougent et une sorte d'écriture blanche vers le haut. Je voudrais savoir si c'est mon moniteur qui n'est pas compatible ou alors ci c'est un problème plus grave. Je précise que j'ai vérifier la carte mère,aucune piste endommagé ou corrosion et je l'ai également nettoyé, j'ai aussi jeter un coup d’œil sur l'alimentation, aucun condensateur gonflés mais apparemment il y'a un composant qui peut exploser et provoquer de la fumé et il faudrait l'enlever (c'est ce qu'on m'a dit).
Je vous remercie d'avances pour vos réponses


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2020)

Je pense que tu as un problème de Synchro, la fréquence de rafraîchissement de ton écran ne doit pas être compatible avec celle de l'Apple II.


----------



## Rob_93 (24 Avril 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je pense que tu as un problème de Synchro, la fréquence de rafraîchissement de ton écran ne doit pas être compatible avec celle de l'Apple II.


Est ce que c'est résoluble? Sinon quelle sont les moniteurs compatibles avec l'Apple IIgs? (à un prix raisonnable).


----------



## Fi91 (24 Avril 2020)

Essaye de brancher ton IIgs en rca sur un écran pour voir que cela ne vient pas de l’Apple  iigs 

mais je crois qu’il fonctionne seulement avec un écran rgb spécifique car j’en ai un et il fonctionne seulement avec l’Apple iigs, si je le branche à un Macintosh (LC etc ) il n’y a pas de signal


----------



## Rob_93 (24 Avril 2020)

Fi91 a dit:


> Essaye de brancher ton IIgs en rca sur un écran pour voir que cela ne vient pas de l’Apple  iigs
> 
> mais je crois qu’il fonctionne seulement avec un écran rgb spécifique car j’en ai un et il fonctionne seulement avec l’Apple iigs, si je le branche à un Macintosh (LC etc ) il n’y a pas de signal


Malheureusement je n'ait pas de vieil télé CRT pour tester


----------



## Fi91 (25 Avril 2020)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Malheureusement je n'ait pas de vieil télé CRT pour tester


Pas besoin d’une vieille tv 
Un simple écran plat avec un branchement rca ( prise jaune rouge blanc) la plupart des écrans y sont équipés 
Pour l’Apple iigs il y’a besoin seulement du branchement jaune 
Avec ce type de câble


----------



## Rob_93 (25 Avril 2020)

Fi91 a dit:


> Pas besoin d’une vieille tv
> Un simple écran plat avec un branchement rca ( prise jaune rouge blanc) la plupart des écrans y sont équipés
> Pour l’Apple iigs il y’a besoin seulement du branchement jaune
> Avec ce type de câble
> Voir la pièce jointe 169427


Ma télé n'en a pas, sinon ou pourrais je trouver l'écran spécifique du IIgs?


----------



## Fi91 (25 Avril 2020)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Ma télé n'en a pas, sinon ou pourrais je trouver l'écran spécifique du IIgs?


Un ecran rgb d’Apple iigs il faut fouiller sur eBay mais c’est assez rare et pas donné 

Sinon il y’a des adaptateurs Apple iigs en vga. Tu peux le brancher sur des moniteurs d’ordinateur ou tv avec le port.








						Apple IIGS VGA Adapter from Manila Gear
					

This is the Apple IIGS VGA Adapter WITH ENCLOSURE from Manila Gear.  ReActiveMicro is now an Authorized Dealer and Partner with Manila Gear in an effort to help bring more great products to the Apple




					www.reactivemicro.com


----------



## Rob_93 (25 Avril 2020)

Fi91 a dit:


> Un ecran rgb d’Apple iigs il faut fouiller sur eBay mais c’est assez rare et pas donné
> 
> Sinon il y’a des adaptateurs Apple iigs en vga. Tu peux le brancher sur des moniteurs d’ordinateur ou tv avec le port.
> 
> ...


Merci, je vais essayé de trouver l'adaptateur.


----------

